# Have you made desserts



## biaviian (Jan 29, 2018)

Have you done any desserts or confectionaries, or any non-meat thing?  I've done a few but I'm always looking for inspiration.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 29, 2018)

biaviian said:


> Have you done any desserts or confectionaries, or any non-meat thing?  I've done a few but I'm always looking for inspiration.



Many have seen these already, but these are what I have:
*Raspberry Chiffon Pie (Mrs Bear's Recipe)*
*Peanutbutter Meltaways (Bear's Favorite Candy)** *
*Cherries In The Snow*


Bear


----------



## BandCollector (Jan 29, 2018)

biaviian said:


> Have you done any desserts or confectionaries, or any non-meat thing?  I've done a few but I'm always looking for inspiration.




There is a whole section on this Forum devoted to desserts...Check it out.  There are a number of great desserts that you might like to try.  Deserts can be found in the Recipes Only section.

Good luck,

John


----------



## biaviian (Jan 29, 2018)

BandCollector said:


> There is a whole section on this Forum devoted to desserts...Check it out.  There are a number of great desserts that you might like to try.  Deserts can be found in the Recipes Only section.
> 
> Good luck,
> 
> John



My post is in regards to sous vide, not desserts in general.


----------



## biaviian (Jan 29, 2018)

bearcarver said:


> Many have seen these already, but these are what I have:
> *Raspberry Chiffon Pie (Mrs Bear's Recipe)*
> *Peanutbutter Meltaways (Bear's Favorite Candy)**
> Cherries In The Snow*
> ...



I recall seeing those before.  I am asking in regards to sous vide.  Yes, you can adjust may recipes for sous vide.


----------



## BandCollector (Jan 29, 2018)

Sorry for the misunderstanding...I did not see the heading regarding sous vide.  Actually I have been toying with the idea of getting into sous vide cooking...It looks fascinating and delicious.

Again, My apologies,

John


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 29, 2018)

I didn't notice this was in the SV forum either. I never look at that.
If it doesn't say SV somewhere in the Title or in the Body, I'll never know it.

And as of yet, I haven't done any desserts.

Bear


----------



## biaviian (Jan 29, 2018)

bearcarver said:


> I didn't notice this was in the SV forum either. I never look at that.
> If it doesn't say SV somewhere in the Title or in the Body, I'll never know it.
> 
> And as of yet, I haven't done any desserts.
> ...



I was going to get more specific and I was going to change the title but I couldn't figure out how.  I then thought of deleting this and recreating one but I couldn't figure that out either.


----------



## old golfer guy (Jan 31, 2018)

I did Crème Brulee a few weeks ago. Easy Peezy!!! chef Steps has an online recipe and there are others. Real simple. Just mix all the stuff together, put in jars be sure to just finger tighten to allow air to escape,cook for about 1 hr and cool. When I went to serve I used a kitchen torch----then I got the plumbers torch to burn the sugar on top. Turned out great. Wife has this before but she said it's my job now. Can be made in advance and is much easier and tastes just as good.
S V is not the do all in the kitchen but it's a nice weapon to have.
Dale


----------



## biaviian (Feb 1, 2018)

old golfer guy said:


> I did Crème Brulee a few weeks ago. Easy Peezy!!! chef Steps has an online recipe and there are others. Real simple. Just mix all the stuff together, put in jars be sure to just finger tighten to allow air to escape,cook for about 1 hr and cool. When I went to serve I used a kitchen torch----then I got the plumbers torch to burn the sugar on top. Turned out great. Wife has this before but she said it's my job now. Can be made in advance and is much easier and tastes just as good.
> S V is not the do all in the kitchen but it's a nice weapon to have.
> Dale



I've read mixed opinions on that recipe.  I haven't tried it but it is on my list.


----------



## gnatboy911 (Feb 1, 2018)

I've done cheesecakes in jelly jars several times.  Delicious, and very different from traditional cheesecake texture.  Much more light and airy.  I put the crust in the bottom, then bake for 10-15 minutes to harden the crust.  Let cool, then put filling in the jars.  I've done 176 degrees for about 90 minutes.  I usually put the jars in when the water is not fully up to temp.  I haven't had any issue, but have seen where people have had jars break when they put the jars in to a fully heated water bath.

I also made some dulce de leche with some sweetened condensed milk.  Put the sweetened condensed milk in a jar, then cook at 180 overnight.  The longer you leave it in the water the darker, more caramelized it will be.  Cook to preference.


----------



## biaviian (Feb 1, 2018)

gnatboy911 said:


> I've done cheesecakes in jelly jars several times.  Delicious, and very different from traditional cheesecake texture.  Much more light and airy.  I put the crust in the bottom, then bake for 10-15 minutes to harden the crust.  Let cool, then put filling in the jars.  I've done 176 degrees for about 90 minutes.  I usually put the jars in when the water is not fully up to temp.  I haven't had any issue, but have seen where people have had jars break when they put the jars in to a fully heated water bath.
> 
> I also made some dulce de leche with some sweetened condensed milk.  Put the sweetened condensed milk in a jar, then cook at 180 overnight.  The longer you leave it in the water the darker, more caramelized it will be.  Cook to preference.



Cheesecake is number one on my list.  I HATE cheesecake but I hope to make it to my taste.  In my opinion, cheese does not belong in desserts.  I try it every time it is around, hoping I will like it eventually.

I think people that have the breaking issues are just using cheap jars or go straight from the freezer or fridge.  Mason jars are meant for canning which uses high heat and pressure so a sous vide bath shouldn't cause an issue.


----------



## BandCollector (Feb 1, 2018)

biaviian said:


> In my opinion, cheese does not belong in desserts.



My exact feeling regarding honey....Honey does not belong in mustard or beer.

LOL,

John


----------



## biaviian (Feb 1, 2018)

BandCollector said:


> My exact feeling regarding honey....Honey does not belong in mustard or beer.
> 
> LOL,
> 
> John



I never thought of those but I agree.  I have a few food things that I don't believe in.

Cheese in dessert
Chocolate in breakfast (I do the cooking and that kills my wife)
Pancakes without blueberries
Storebought pancake syrup
Syrup on french toast.  It sounds horrible but I grew-up using corn syrup and cinnamon.  The first time my wife saw me do that she thought it was oil.


----------



## YelojktBob (Feb 2, 2018)

I have done sugar free crustless cheese cakes for ketogenic diet reasons and they turned out fantastic. My kids even enjoyed them and they aren't the type to let me sneak something sugar free by them. As far as jars breaking, I have never had a problem but I have also heard that if you run a sink full of hot water and set the jars in there before putting them in the sous vide tank that it helps acclimate them.


----------



## biaviian (Feb 3, 2018)

YelojktBob said:


> I have done sugar free crustless cheese cakes for ketogenic diet reasons and they turned out fantastic. My kids even enjoyed them and they aren't the type to let me sneak something sugar free by them. As far as jars breaking, I have never had a problem but I have also heard that if you run a sink full of hot water and set the jars in there before putting them in the sous vide tank that it helps acclimate them.



How do you like/do the diet?  I have been toying with it for my health but my family may not approve.


----------



## YelojktBob (Feb 7, 2018)

I love it. I weighed 260 and am down to 180. Too many other benefits to describe in one sitting.. But down in meds, high energy, no midday crashes, etc. It really isn't that tough either... I mean...a diet that includes bacon and chicken wings, what is so tough about that? I followed Mark Sisson and his primal blueprint. I heard him on The Joe Rogan Experience podcast and figured I would give it a shot. Super glad I did.


----------



## biaviian (Feb 8, 2018)

YelojktBob said:


> I love it. I weighed 260 and am down to 180. Too many other benefits to describe in one sitting.. But down in meds, high energy, no midday crashes, etc. It really isn't that tough either... I mean...a diet that includes bacon and chicken wings, what is so tough about that? I followed Mark Sisson and his primal blueprint. I heard him on The Joe Rogan Experience podcast and figured I would give it a shot. Super glad I did.



I've done a lot of reading, but it all surrounds mental health, specifically bipolar.  My fear was/is weight gain in my family, especially my young daughters, 3 and 5.  I wasn't sure about it due to stuff I read about weight gain if not followed strictly.  I have bipolar and my wife has brain cancer, so it is enticing.


----------

